# English speaking vet in Ourique or Beja?



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi!
Can anyone recommend an English speaking vet in Ourique or Beja?

thanks....


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, Can't help with Beja and I know for sure that there is no vet in Ourique, but we have a wonderful English speaking vet in Vila Nova de Milfontes, who has a fantastic way with animals and is ridiculously cheap. Let me know if you would like details.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, but Vila Nova de Milfontes is a bit too far, actually 90 km from where my friends live....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi MaRGOT.

i HAVE FOUND THAT MOST OF THE VETS IN pORTUGAL SPEAK VERY GOOD eNGLISH. tRY CALLING AROUND OR JUST DROPPING INTO ANY YOU KNOW OF AND SEE WHAT YOU FEEL.77Sorry caps but tooo pressed to change!!1


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

I found an Hospital Veterinario em Beja, I don't know if they speak English but I will give it a try.


----------



## huskieracer (Feb 18, 2009)

Margot said:


> I found an Hospital Veterinario em Beja, I don't know if they speak English but I will give it a try.


Margot,

We were in Beja area for a while, and we used a vets near the hospital. There are actually two right by each other we used Animalia. The vet spoke perfect english, his name is Andre Claudio. The address is Rua Antonio Carrascozinha, no 6, beja, 7800-386

tel 284389777

Regards,

Mark


----------



## HJC (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi there . We always use Andre at Animalia. His English is perfect and he has looked after our cats and dogs since we arrived 3 years ago.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I will pass it to my friends but they are only 40 km from Beja so it is going to be ideal.


----------

